# Beyond detailing?



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi guys - My car is absolutely covered in stone chips, right through to the primer as well as some scratches (some deep through to the primer) and some light, bird drop etchings, the bodywork shape itself is fine, no dents. Do you think it is beyond detailing? Do you think the only solution is a respray?

All the best!
-Berry


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

It would be beyond detailing had it only gone through the clearcoat never mind the basecoat. Respray is the only way to go.


----------



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

triplefan said:


> It would be beyond detailing had it only gone through the clearcoat never mind the basecoat. Respray is the only way to go.


What's the best way to avoid stone chips without using protective film?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BerryTT said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > It would be beyond detailing had it only gone through the clearcoat never mind the basecoat. Respray is the only way to go.
> ...


You could try a bonnet bra but that will only protect the leading edge of the bonnet


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

BerryTT said:


> What's the best way to avoid stone chips without using protective film?


Keep it in the garage!
It's a car - use it, enjoy it! Yes it's a PITA but everyone has them.


----------



## BerryTT (Nov 25, 2014)

m-a-r-k said:


> BerryTT said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best way to avoid stone chips without using protective film?
> ...


Amen


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

BerryTT said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > It would be beyond detailing had it only gone through the clearcoat never mind the basecoat. Respray is the only way to go.
> ...


Apart from leaving more room between you and the car infront, there is no escape 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The general rule of thumb is that if you can catch a scratch/chip in the paint with your thumbnail then it's beyond detailing to get it out - it'll need a respray/smart-repair.

There are sealants that may help prevent chips, but they're normally only licensed to pro-detailers to apply due to the difficulty/care they need to apply.

Another way may be to apply a film shield to the front wings/bonnet/sills, etc, like 3M Ventureshield Paint Protection Film, but again this needs to be professionally applied by 3M agents at a cost.
http://www.3mventureshield.co.uk/paint-protection-film/

I'd say the best solution is to leave a big gap to the vehicle in front.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

The one major downside to the recently introduced penalty for being caught as a middle (and outside) lane hogger is the way many drivers now swoop in front of you after overtaking, in some cases almost slicing your bonnet off in the process, followed by a darting out again after only a few seconds. And yet there has been only one prosecution to date.
Add that to the increase in pot-holes and badly repaired pot-holes in our motorway network both of which leave loose stone on a surface where the speeds are high and distance between cars less than it should be.
Is it an wonder these stone chips are on the increase?
Sadly I also think the shape of the TT and the quality of the paint contributes.
My daughter's 10 year old Punto does more motorway miles than my car does, and on the M25 and M40 at rush hour, yet the little "Fix It Again Tomorrow" has hardly any stone chip damage.
Leave a decent gap, some prat will fill it.


----------



## dannys1111 (May 29, 2010)

I can't believe there's a fella from Hartlepool on about buying a bra.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

There's no way of removing the stone chips other than a respray. I had my phantom black 56 reg V6 paint corrected while I still had a ton of stone chips and heavy scratchy majority of them are hard to see now due to your eyes been taken off them by how flawless the reflection is.

I also had a ceramic glass coating applied as well which gives the scratches a bit of a clear coat effect over the top which takes your eyes off them  if it's an old car I couldn't bother respraying it tbh, as there are very few body shop places which will correct the paintwork to a perfect finish after it's been resprayed unlike a proper detailing place would. unless you have the money to do so that is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

did I miss the pictures legend? wanted to see how the phantom black came up after it's detail


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> did I miss the pictures legend? wanted to see how the phantom black came up after it's detail


You must have mate, posted these up a while ago 

viewtopic.php?t=970474

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the link mate cant believe I missed it had been wanting to see the before and after's. Car's looking great, they done a really good job. Can see the fleck popping so nicely now. I have noticed on my own just how much the sun plays in seeing the fleck in the paint. Good to know a professional detail can help disguise any stone chips/marks or at least draw the eye away from them.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> Thanks for the link mate cant believe I missed it had been wanting to see the before and after's. Car's looking great, they done a really good job. Can see the fleck popping so nicely now. I have noticed on my own just how much the sun plays in seeing the fleck in the paint. Good to know a professional detail can help disguise any stone chips/marks or at least draw the eye away from them.


It's unbelievable how much it makes a difference to the car. Then the task at hand is to maintain that look properly!

Clearly the chips/marks are going to be still there but they are less obvious now as the paint takes your eyes off them. Its hard to believe that a particularly deep scratch can be removed when you think it can't be done. It's the ones that penetrate past the base coat into the primer than stands out but that's only due to it being a black car and the primer is a greyish colour they can stand out, but still for a car with 3/4 of its miles motorway and 9 years old I'm chuffed to bits with the outcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

